# Val or Sag maybe?



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm guessing this is a sag species. Any thoughts? Was just recently given to me from a friend who said it's dwarf sag, however I know it's not. Was growing in very intense light, forming a tight group of runners. Max height was about 14" in these conditions.


















Here you can see it directly behind the real dwarf sag. Not a great pic but thought it might help.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

My guess is Vallisneria americana. Take a look at the leaf apexes under a magnifying glass...if they're denticulate (toothed like a saw) then it's definitely Val. If not, it could be either and you'd have see a flower.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thank you Error. They are jagged on the edges like a saw!

That's interesting because I thought it was the opposite. I couldn't see any teeth on my other val species' leaves. Guess I just need a magnifying glass.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a val to me, too. The edges of the leaves are more transparent than the center. That is characteristic of Vallisneria. Sagittaria leaves are thicker all over and are not transparent anywhere.


----------

